
(How to Write a ((Better) Lisp) Interpreter (in Python)) - shawndumas
http://norvig.com/lispy2.html
======
silentbicycle
Inexplicably, this conversation _from earlier today_
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1745322>) hasn't been linked, yet.

If you're interested in programming, than I insist you read _Paradigms of
Artificial-Intelligence Programming: Case Studies in Common Lisp_ _yesterday_.
That's probably in my top five programming books EVER, and I've read a LOT of
programming books. Your brain could gnaw on that sucker for _months_. Its
pseudocode is in Lisp, but it's about real programming - don't write it off as
just a lisp book.

Also, if you have a good question, he might
answer.(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=943633>)

------
abecedarius
The author mentioned that this page is not quite ready yet -- I think he meant
to give the code a bit more polish, and I guess that's why lispy.html has
reader's comments while this doesn't.

~~~
aufreak3
call/cc, for one, certainly needs more work. Maybe at least a mention that
this implements _escape continuations_ and not the full continuations that,
say, DrRacket implements.

I really enjoy Norvig's writing. Will wait for it to be finished.

~~~
abecedarius
Full continuations would be a major change to the code, and would disallow
calling Python functions that call Scheme back. (E.g. right now you could add
'map' to the toplevel by just binding Python's map().) But yes, I'd mention
the difference.

------
Semiapies
Discussion of the previous essay:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1745322>

~~~
shawndumas
Yes, and also all credit does go to kroger[1] for the link to the new essay!

\-------

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1745379>

------
abecedarius
My comment about this being "not quite ready yet" no longer holds. I shouldn't
have posted it, I think, because it might've killed the discussion.

Anyway, this is the best Lisp-in-Python I've seen, including my own.

------
freyfogle
Tis nice, but real hackers write scheme in perl:

<http://billhails.net/Book/interpreter-intro.html>

------
junkbit
+1 For a cracking headline

